# Planters warts



## Tonkor (Jul 9, 2013)

Dont know why I thought of adding this but here it is. Planters warts suck... they are ugly, gross, can hurt and can spread around to other parts of the body easiky. To get rid of them all you need is duck tape. Wash and soak the area the planter ward is in really good, scrape the seeds out, let dry and wrap duck tape around it and that's it. Keep it on for days. If it slides off due to water or something, repeat the steps above and keep it on as long as possible. You can change the tape every few days to clean, soak, scrape but put the tape right back on. Don't pick at it or pick it off when its hanging on by the center piece if you can help it. They can be gone in as little as a week of take a month or so but its well worth it. To speed up the process you can use wart remover just before its dry and wrap the duck tape over it. This has ridden me of a couple planters warts in the past and works great. Has also worked for many others I know with great results as well.-Tonkor


----------

